

Rethinking Online Learning: Meeting Our Human Needs First - cojourneo
http://blog.cojourneo.com/post/29837541497/rethinking-online-learning-meeting-our-human-needs

======
cojourneo
Hi HN community! I'm the author of the post and co-founder of Cojourneo. I'd
love to hear your thoughts about this subject.

Our main thesis: A truly great workshop/class is about MUCH MORE than
learning. In matter of fact, the most life-changing aspect of a great
workshop/class is NOT THE LEARNING but the HUMAN CONNECTION: connecting with
your peers/teacher, discovering new things about yourself, experiencing
community, and forming new relationships.

